# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Spontani pobacaj

## Zkica45

Imala sam spontani pobacaj pre nedelju dana , nemam bolove ni ne temperaturu .. al me brine braonkasto krvarenje , da li je to normalno il treba da se zabrinem ?  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ella11

spontani upavo dogodio se.....5 tjedana trudnoce bez ikakvih bolova temperature...osim smedjkastog krvarenja ..poslije krv i ugrusak ..prirodni bez kiretaze 
moram jos na vadjenje bete da doktori vide jel skroz pala na nulu ...
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------

